# What are Fuel Prices in you Area?



## Kevin

I'm liking the brief break we're getting. I'm sure it won't last long probably someone will drop a bomb on someone or threaten to and it'll all go to hell in a hand basket. I burn diesel in my truck and skidsteer/sawmill/tractor and my wife burns 91 in her car. Here's today's fuel prices in our little shire . . . 

Diesel $3.099
87 $2.22
89 $2.43
91 $2.61


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

I drove 230 miles today- spokane reg- 2.66 lewiston id 2.52 worley Id. 2.06 rockford wa. 2.35 
My guess is oil has dropped so fast and so far that refiners have not caught up with true prices. Happy to see gas wars again but not really expecting prices to go back to youth- 17-19 cents a gallon made my uncle go BK in the 60's


----------



## Mike1950

PS- @Kevin diesel is 2.76 here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

87 was $2.49 when I filled up Saturday. Don't know if it's changed since then as I haven't been out of town since then - and the only nearby gas station is a short 2 mile drive out of town.


----------



## SENC

Brink said:


> View attachment 66337


Liking that and the new avatar, you naughty monkey.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc

2.32 for regular when I drove past the gas station about an hour ago.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

2.29


----------



## Wildthings

$2.22 for regular and $3.20 for diesel here on the east side of Houston


----------



## barry richardson

Cheap cheap, the frackers are putting the sqeeze on those Russians, Iranians, and Venezuelans

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## khobson

2.17 for 87

2.99 for diesel


----------



## shadetree_1

2.27 here


----------



## Tony

$2.09 reg., $2.99 diesel here.


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Cheap cheap, the frackers are putting the sqeeze on those Russians, Iranians, and Venezuelans




Unfortunately Barry- i think it is the revers the saudis get their oil out of the ground for about 10 bucks a barrel- The fracers- 65-70 but IRAN Ven and Putin are Suckin Hind tit at the moment. Ven. will go under- hell they can't even supply TP. went from one of the wealthiest S. am> countries to one of the poorest in 15 yrs. Socialism works- if you are into starvation............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I paid $3.03 on Saturday.....for 87

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I paid $3.03 on Saturday.....for 87



You got hosed! (Get it, hosed??!?!?!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

Crapola, here I am paying $3.19 for diesel and thinking what a bargain it is...


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> You got hosed! (Get it, hosed??!?!?!)


That's cuz I live in the shtty state ....Konnecticut...the unconstitutional state....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Final Strut

We are down to $2.45 for 87 octane with 10% ethanol.


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> Unfortunately Barry- i think it is the revers the saudis get their oil out of the ground for about 10 bucks a barrel- The fracers- 65-70 but IRAN Ven and Putin are Suckin Hind tit at the moment. Ven. will go under- hell they can't even supply TP. went from one of the wealthiest S. am> countries to one of the poorest in 15 yrs. Socialism works- if you are into starvation............


Yea but from what I understand, the cost of fracking is going down all the time, so most should be able to weather low prices for a while, and when the prices go back up, they can step up production again quick, it is a much more responsive technique than conventional wells. But your right, I understand a lot of the fracking companies are in the red now...


----------



## kazuma78

2.16 in El paso this morning for 87


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Can't be a coincidence that prices really dropped a lot as soon as they started talking about the Keystone pipeline again... 

$2.25/g this morning for 87. Diesel still up at $3.59

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

JR Custom Calls said:


> Can't be a coincidence that prices really dropped a lot as soon as they started talking about the Keystone pipeline again...
> 
> $2.25/g this morning for 87. Diesel still up at $3.59



has everything to do with price of a barrel of oil in June- 108. today $54. 
I think it is odd that the cheapest price for gas posted here so far is in nowhere, Idaho.


----------



## Mike1950

Take that back @Brink has it for 1.69-Damn monkeys...........


----------



## Mrfish55

$1.29 litre = $4.88 gallon
I don't want to hear any whining about your $2 gas!!!
On the plus side I pay nothing to have body parts sewn back on after shop mishaps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Mrfish55 said:


> *$4.88 gallon*
> I don't want to hear any whining about your $2 gas!!!
> On the plus side I* pay nothing* to have body parts sewn back on after shop mishaps.


----------



## Tclem

barry richardson said:


> Cheap cheap, the frackers are putting the sqeeze on those Russians, Iranians, and Venezuelans


Yes they are. Causing them to sell back to us cheap. Does it hurt the American oil workers and will the prices stay down with them knowing we can supply our own oil


----------



## eaglea1

2.52 / gal here in the Fond du Lac Wi. area


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Yes they are. Causing them to sell back to us cheap. Does it hurt the American oil workers and will the prices stay down with them knowing we can supply our own oil



If it keeps going down it will hurt workers and others. 20% of the Junk bond market is financing drillers and smaller oil companies. If it stays this cheap some of those companies won't survive. Shale oil probably needs $60 oil to break even.
It is hurting Russia- Their currency dropped 20% today.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kazuma78

Mike1950 said:


> It is hurting Russia- Their currency dropped 20% today.


sounds like a good time to buy some foreign currency


----------



## Brink

Mike1950 said:


> Take that back @Brink has it for 1.69-Damn monkeys...........



Stupid monkeys are behind this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I couldn't tell you what it is around here... I only go through about a tank a month(or less), so I never pay any attention to it. My truck is about 7 or 8 years old, and it's only got about 30,000 miles on it. Gas could go to 10 bucks a gallon, and it wouldn't hurt me too muh directly. My kids, on the other hand, are killing my discretionary burl money!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Mrfish55 said:


> $1.29 litre = $4.88 gallon
> I don't want to hear any whining about your $2 gas!!!
> On the plus side I pay nothing to have body parts sewn back on after shop mishaps.



In my initial post I had typed that in my dive travels in the 90s and early 2000s to Canada and the Caribbean I had noticed that fuel prices were always much higher, as to be expected. But I also talked to many Europeans and a few Asians over that 10 to 12 years of renting cars and making small talk with people I just met that fuel prices came up quite often in the conversations. The common thread was that Americans are spoiled with prices being usually $2 lower or more. I removed that paragraph before posting because I didn't want to get any of the Canucks or Croats started. 

Looking at everyone's prices I don't get it. I'm paying more than 90% of you and I am closer to more refineries. I live app where the green star is inside that red circle full of refineries . . .





Here's the actual numbers . . .





And y'all wonder why I often complain that local markets are best. We saw a show last night about how Boeing operates their guppy-like 747s flying in major aircraft parts from Europe and Asia and Canada and then assembles them in Seattle. As if they can't find enough skilled labor in the PNW? Bull. It's part of the PC mega corp willingness to participate in whatever tax incentives the lobbyists pay for which the corrupt congress enacts to grease whatever palms in those countries that benefit from that commerce. In other words WE subsidize all this _legalized commercial corruption_. Maybe I just coined a term . . . .

I'd like someone to explain to me why this once great manufacturing giant can't make our own aircraft wings and tails and nose cones? And why 3 small private space research & engineering teams most of them kids, are all we have competing for the Google 30 million dollar X Moon prize? And why CHINA is ahead of all them especially after having landed on the moon a year ago almost to the day? And why NASA is dead in the water. And why most of the stuff I buy in the grocery store has to come from New Zealand or Guatemala or California - most of the stuff we grow within 500 miles of us or stuff we don't need anyway? Or why they can't make a cereal that doesn't get soggy before you have finsihed it. Okay that last point was off a bit.

Back to fuel prices . . . . .


----------



## Tclem

Kevin said:


> In my initial post I had typed that in my dive travels in the 90s and early 2000s to Canada and the Caribbean I had noticed that fuel prices were always much higher, as to be expected. But I also talked to many Europeans and a few Asians over that 10 to 12 years of renting cars and making small talk with people I just met that fuel prices came up quite often in the conversations. The common thread was that Americans are spoiled with prices being usually $2 lower or more. I removed that paragraph before posting because I didn't want to get any of the Canucks or Croats started.
> 
> Looking at everyone's prices I don't get it. I'm paying more than 90% of you and I am closer to more refineries. I live app where the green star is inside that red circle full of refineries . . .
> 
> View attachment 66382
> 
> Here's the actual numbers . . .
> 
> View attachment 66383
> 
> And y'all wonder why I often complain that local markets are best. We saw a show last night about how Boeing operates their guppy-like 747s flying in major aircraft parts from Europe and Asia and Canada and then assembles them in Seattle. As if they can't find enough skilled labor in the PNW? Bull. It's part of the PC mega corp willingness to participate in whatever tax incentives the lobbyists pay for which the corrupt congress enacts to grease whatever palms in those countries that benefit from that commerce. In other words WE subsidize all this _legalized commercial corruption_. Maybe I just coined a term . . . .
> 
> I'd like someone to explain to me why this once great manufacturing giant can't make our own aircraft wings and tails and nose cones? And why 3 small private space research & engineering teams most of them kids, are all we have competing for the Google 30 million dollar X Moon prize? And why CHINA is ahead of all them especially after having landed on the moon a year ago almost to the day? And why NASA is dead in the water. And why most of the stuff I buy in the grocery store has to come from New Zealand or Guatemala or California - most of the stuff we grow within 500 miles of us or stuff we don't need anyway? Or why they can't make a cereal that doesn't get soggy before you have finsihed it. Okay that last point was off a bit.
> 
> Back to fuel prices . . . . .


I live right above the two red dots in southeast Louisiana and am paying 2.40. By my the way Kevin how far are you from witchia falls. I was at Shepard for about 4 months


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> By my the way Kevin how far are you from witchia falls. I was at Shepard for about 4 months



About 2.5 hours unless you drive like me then it's a little under 2 hours. Unless you get caught then it's about 2.5 hours again . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink

" drive travels...TO Canada AND the Caribbean..."

Love to see Kevin's Aqua- pickup.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink

Boeing builds and has parts built overseas where cheaper, then final assembly in US. They can bypass import tariffs by "building" in US.


----------



## David Seaba

Just seen where it dropped to $1.99 was $2.24 yesterday.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> " drive travels...TO Canada AND the Caribbean..."





Kevin said:


> In my initial post I had typed that in my *dive* travels in the 90s and early 2000s to Canada and the Caribbean





Brink said:


> Love to see Kevin's Aqua- pickup.



Would love to see a tailless monkey (aka ape) learn to read and quote correctly.



Brink said:


> Boeing builds and has parts built overseas where cheaper, then final assembly in US. They can bypass import tariffs by "building" in US.



Which is exactly what I said above. Of course, I wouldn't expect a ape aka tailless monkey to be able to grasp the concept. Like I said, would love to be able to see you learn to read and comprehend concepts a little more complex than . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin That was my point- No where plummer Idaho was 2.04 yesterday. Makes absolutely no sense.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Seems like they want to make the public think they have more money to spend on christmas....then pow! jack em up...


----------



## Brink

Oops, dang second grade reading level and bad eyes kicks in....


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Oops, dang second grade reading level and bad eyes kicks in....



I'm surprised you didn't claim 'distraction' as the reason . . .


----------



## bench1holio

Kevin said:


> I'm liking the brief break we're getting. I'm sure it won't last long probably someone will drop a bomb on someone or threaten to and it'll all go to hell in a hand basket. I burn diesel in my truck and skidsteer/sawmill/tractor and my wife burns 91 in her car. Here's today's fuel prices in our little shire . . .
> 
> Diesel $3.099
> 87 $2.22
> 89 $2.43
> 91 $2.61


 
It could be worse... we are paying between $1.40 - $1.60 per litre for diesel in the nations capital, when we go bush it can be $2.00 + a litre!


----------



## Kevin

bench1holio said:


> It could be worse... we are paying between $1.40 - $1.60 per litre for diesel in the nations capital, when we go bush it can be $2.00 + a litre!



Looks like your numbers are a lot lower than ours Ben. You blokes are lucky.


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> I'm surprised you didn't claim 'distraction' as the reason . . .
> 
> View attachment 66401



Notice I'm reading Braille.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man

$2.39.9 this morning on a fill-up for regular in Sacramento CA area. Getting better, but I would be happier if it was below $2. Understand gas taxes (California?) may be going up in January. Chuck


----------



## SENC

Diesel was 3.21 today in SE NC.


----------



## Brink

SENC said:


> Diesel was 3.21 today in SE NC.



Ahhhhh. SENC is for SE NC.

Im so smrt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> Ahhhhh. SENC is for SE NC.



I agree. In fact, I believe he's a narcissist.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Brink said:


> Ahhhhh. SENC is for SE NC.
> 
> Im so smrt





Kevin said:


> I agree. In fact, I believe he's a narcissist.



Golly and here I thought he was a poor speller. SINK


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Brink said:


> Ahhhhh. SENC is for SE NC.
> 
> Im so smrt


Wow... I always thought it stood for "Socially Eccentric Narcissistic Callmaker"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SENC

Nope. Just a warm and fuzzy feller.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

SENC said:


> Nope. Just a warm and fuzzy feller.


me too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## bench1holio

Kevin said:


> Looks like your numbers are a lot lower than ours Ben. You blokes are lucky.



Kevin, I think you guys are paying by the gallon aren't you?... $3.00 a gallon work around .81c per litre!


----------



## Brink

$1.40 au / liter = $5.32 us / gallon


----------



## Kevin

bench1holio said:


> Kevin, I think you guys are paying by the gallon aren't you?... $3.00 a gallon work around .81c per litre!



I was trying to make a funny. Sorry.


----------



## jmurray

2.85 and dropping slowly


----------



## SENC

Sub $3 diesel... nice!


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Sub $3 diesel... nice!



Henry they've been using nuclear power for decades. Haven't had diesel powered subs in ages get with the program man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Gas went back up here. Was $1.89, but went back up to $2.29 last week.


----------



## Kevin

JR Custom Calls said:


> Was $1.89



Wow I haven't seen it that low in forever.


----------



## Kevin

http://www.gasbuddy.com/GB_Price_List.aspx?cntry=USA


----------



## Tony

Kevin said:


> Wow I haven't seen it that low in forever.



Drive down here, it's $1.95


----------



## bluedot

Yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BangleGuy

I filled up on Wednesday at Sam's Club @ $1.85, that is just crazy!


----------



## JR Custom Calls

What I don't understand about these gas prices is the price difference between grades. As long as I can remember, 89 was $.10 more than 87... and 91/93 was $.10 more, making it $.20 more than 87. Lately, there's been a $.15-20 difference between grades, making 91/93 $.30-40 more than 87. And Diesel has remained in the low-mid $3's


----------



## Mike1950

JR Custom Calls said:


> What I don't understand about these gas prices is the price difference between grades. As long as I can remember, 89 was $.10 more than 87... and 91/93 was $.10 more, making it $.20 more than 87. Lately, there's been a $.15-20 difference between grades, making 91/93 $.30-40 more than 87. And Diesel has remained in the low-mid $3's



I figure it is buyer beware- diesel here is below $2.50 and gas is $2.05

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

1.84 here today. Ain't complaining!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

1.99


----------



## Sprung

Was 1.99 when I filled up on the 1st. Haven't been out of town since then. (Nearest gas station is about 2 miles out of our small town.) Can't even remember what year it was when I last got gas for that low of a price...


----------



## kweinert

Saw $1.89 today.


----------



## Kevin

It's $1.85 here today but I put the hi test in the wife's car so pay a few more bucks a gallon per fill up.


----------



## Final Strut

It is down to 1.99 here now. Sunday was the first time in a long time that I didn't feel like all that was missing was a kiss after getting bent over after filling our Suburban.


----------



## Schroedc

Has finally dropped under 2.00 here but diesel is still around 3.50.


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> Has finally dropped under 2.00 here but diesel is still around 3.50.



Wow that's a huge disparity.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

1.97


----------



## Mike1950

1.89 in idaho diesel about 60 cents more.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> 1.89 in idaho diesel about 60 cents more.



Wikipedia says 1.89 + 60 = 9 pounds sterling. It doesn't, but it could.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> Wikipedia says 1.89 + 60 = 9 pounds sterling. It doesn't, but it could.



I think you're off by two farthings or a ha'penny. Let me update the Wiki entry to reflect that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Wikipedia says 1.89 + 60 = 9 pounds sterling. It doesn't, but it could.


 Boy look it up and see what those poor bas......... s are payin for gas $10 + a gallon eq. Most tax to cover all there wonderful socialist bennies. No wonder they took guns away and are trying to get knifes..............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert

The local Sam's Club was $1.66 today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Wow, gettin close to where it was when I pumped gas on the Garden State Parkway - 33 cents.


----------



## DavidDobbs

At Sam's today I paid $2.39 for diesel. Which shocked me most of the time they are higher than any other station.
I didn't look at the gas prices there.
I saw a BP that was $1.83

Dave


----------



## eaglea1

We're at 1.99 for reg. gas now.


----------



## daugher12

I got it for 1.759 with my value card yesterday


----------



## sprucegum

Gasoline is dropping daily last I bought was $2.33 but they are still holding the diesel price up pretty high around $3.40 there is just not enough competition in the area with only 3 places local to buy it and only one of them has room to get big rigs in.


----------



## Mike1950

I drove to idaho tuesday- diesel was 50 cents cheaper once you got away from the freeway.  headed south into Idaho today -through the reservation where usually the cheapest prices are. Guessing I will fill up below 1.80.


----------



## Kevin



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1

$1.37 in Phoenix and $1.70 up here in the mountains.


----------



## Kevin

That was with my bonus points at our local grocery store. I paid less than a buck a gallon last month when we had a bunch of points built up. Sub dollar fuel is cool.


----------



## Brink

$2.09 gas, $2.19 diesel


----------



## SENC

You'd have to be one dumb munkey to pay those prices for gas!


----------



## Mike1950

1.85


----------



## kweinert

$1.64 at Sam's Club, around $1.80 most other places.


----------



## woodman6415

Went from $ 1.54 overnight to $1.69 ... Last week paid $ 2.28 in big bend area


----------



## Kevin

woodman6415 said:


> Last week paid $ 2.28 in big bend area



Yeah but you bought what, a whole 2.2 gallons?


----------



## woodman6415

A little more than that ... Pulling a 34ft toy hauler with a Chevy 2500hd gas ... Getting all of 7 miles a gallon in head winds ... Didn't take my scoot ... Was meeting some of the bosses family from Denver and they don't ride ... We thought it might be a little rude to leave them setting at the camp site as we rode off into the sunset ... And I only use that high octane Fuel in my sky blue baby ...


Kevin said:


> Yeah but you bought what, a whole 2.2 gallons?
> 
> View attachment 99144

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Put almost 1600 miles on my truck by time we got home ...Texas is one big state

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

If your boss is a die hard quilter like mine and you own a toy hauler ... She can take her hobby with her ....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

